# aktuelles Datum formatieren und in einem String speichern



## rene04 (9. Jun 2005)

hallo,

wie bekomme ich das aktuelle datum in einen string? weiß das jemand?

gruesse rene

_Edit von L-ectron-X: Titel angepasst._


----------



## Illuvatar (9. Jun 2005)

Schau GregorianCalendar, Date, DateFormatter


----------



## Karl (9. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

möchte wetten, dass das im Forum schon zu finden ist  :wink: 

Aber gut, die Lösung ist die Klasse SimpleDateFormat. Da kann man Formate
festlegen, dates formatieren und eben auch parsen.
Wenn man ein neues Date-Objekt konstruiert mit dem Default-Konstruktor, bekommt
man den aktuellen Zeitpunkt.

Beispiel:

```
public static void main(String[] args) throws ParseException {
        SimpleDateFormat dateFormat = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy");
        System.out.println("31.01.2005".equals(dateFormat.format(dateFormat.parse("31.01.2005"))));
        System.out.println("Aktuelles Datum: " + dateFormat.format(new Date()));
    }
```

Gruß,
Karl

[EDIT] Verdammt, knapp zu langsam


----------



## rene04 (9. Jun 2005)

sorry aber das check ich nicht.
ich möchte das aktuelle datum in einem string speichern in folgendem format ddmmyyyyhhmm. hat jemand nen beispielcode dazu?

gruesse rene


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Jun 2005)

So:

```
DateFormat dateFormat = new SimpleDateFormat("ddMMyyyykkmm"); // Format für 24-Stunden-Anzeige
String str = dateFormat.format(new Date());
```


----------



## rene04 (10. Jun 2005)

perfekt! vielen herzlichen dank.

p.s: alles gute zum kind  :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:


----------

